# Introducing Arson Von Miller



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I'd like to introduce our brand new (we've had him 2 days now) 11 week old GSD, Arson Von Miller. Named Arson because as i'm sure you can tell, dad is a Lieutenant with the Fire Department


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:welcome: Cool name and a real cutie


----------



## zain99h (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow nice puppy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Cute pup, very cool name.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Great name choice! Such a cutie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's sweet. Great name.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Hope he doesn't live up to his name! Lovely looking puppy


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Cute name for a cute puppy! Congrats! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Hope he doesn't live up to his name! Lovely looking puppy


Lol I don't foresee him being a pyro


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great looking little fire pup!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Darling! Awesome name too!


----------



## nxzemagrl (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh he is so cute! <4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone! Here are updated ones from this week 


















And visiting dad at work...


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

So cute!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Good looking pup!!


----------



## hannahc_11 (Feb 5, 2014)

Those ears are way too adorable


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

hannahc_11 said:


> Those ears are way too adorable


LOL all the non Shepherd people keep asking me "what's wrong with his ears?"


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Love that shot of him on the firetruck. Very cute. 

I keep getting asked "are the ears up yet?" Well, they were....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

He's adorable! those crazy ears just kill me!


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------

